# Skil 1616 Chainsaw?



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone with experience with old Skil chainsaws, particularly a 1616... I got one from my grandfather's cellar when cleaning out his house after he passed, so I know nothing about it, no manual. It won't fire.  I cleaned it up pretty good, but found the spark plug wire was detached from the "coil" (for lack of knowing what the part is called) Do you know where I can get parts for it, or who made this saw for Skil? I know it is just a homeowner's saw, but that's all it would be used for, light storm cleanup, etc.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 19, 2008)

No idea, but if you don't get an answer here, you might try asking over on Arboristsite.  

I'd also point out that while old saws may be cool and run fine, there have been lots of improvements in saw technology, such as brakes, reduced kickback design bars and chains, etc...  I really wouldn't reccomend using any saw that didn't have a chain brake at the very least - if you do though, PLEASE make sure you get and wear the proper protective gear!

Gooserider


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 19, 2008)

when did chain braking technology come to be comonplace?  is it likley that this doesn't have it?  i gather it is from the mid 70's


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 19, 2008)

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> when did chain braking technology come to be comonplace?  is it likley that this doesn't have it?  i gather it is from the mid 70's



Not sure just when it became a standard - It showed up first on the pro-saws, and was soon required by OSHA.  It took longer to make its way down to the consumer saws, largely because of resistance from the saw makers who were worried about the added cost to make saws with it.  

As a minor data point, I spent some time during the late 70's working in a shop that handled saws among other things, and I don't recall seeing any with brakes on them, but I'm not sure how "pro" the saws that came through the doors really were...

However there have also been improvements on the technology, it's become better and more reliable since they've figured out how to do inertial triggering so that the brake will sometimes detect a kickback and apply itself w/o needing to hit the trip lever.

Looking at the saw, if you DON'T see a big paddle like lever in front of the handlebar then you either don't have a brake or it's been disabled.  If you do see the paddle, you need to see if it's actually attached to a brake, or just bolted rigidly to the body of the saw (some saws came w/ guards that looked like brake levers)

Check the function - push the lever forward, it should "click" and you should then be unable to move the chain.  Pull the lever back towards the handlebar, and it should release and let you move the chain freely.

Gooserider


----------



## SteveT (Dec 19, 2008)

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> when did chain braking technology come to be comonplace?  is it likley that this doesn't have it?  i gather it is from the mid 70's



My Stihl 026 is from 1989 and has the brake.


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 23, 2008)

Skil was no help whatsoever. they said parts are no longer available.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...47f9603816dad3c288256b540050c9f1?OpenDocument

This supplier has some parts for older saws, but seems they carry less and less every year.

http://www.mfgsupply.com/ChainSaw.html/mv_session_id=ZVFXdopX

I have an old 1612 laying around and I think maybe a few other skills or same saw with a different name on it.


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks motoboymatt, at least i have some specs, its a place to start.


----------

